# Allied Strafing in WW2: A View from the Cockpit



## daftandbarmy (18 Feb 2015)

I found this a fascinating (free, online) read...

http://books.google.ca/books?id=GuuOyzdx1UAC&pg=PA44&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Feb 2015)

My dad told me of a story from Italy.  There was a bridge that was needing taking out.  The task was assigned to a Squadron of 
P-47's with the USAAF.  Dad said they flew over 52 sorties against the bridge without doing any damage.  These guys apparently also thought that anything on the ground was fair game be it Axis, Allied or Civilian.  It got to the point where there were escorted by RCAF Spitfires whenever they were over Cdn airspace as they frequently got lost and became a general headache to all.  As he was a bird gunner they were warned about those jokers.


----------

